# Deal with it ---> We do not need new villagers in New Horizons



## Boccages (Jun 28, 2019)

I regularly see topics that stem from the desire for new species of villagers to be added to the roster of Animal Crossing: New Horizons. They are invariably based on somewhat unendearing types of animals : sharks, oysters, conchs, bats, octopi, spiders, fish, and so on. To be blunt: there are already more than enough. We have already nearly 500 villagers. 

If we don't want Nintendo to cut back on villagers at one point (it could even be your dreamies) because there are too many after incrementally adding more in for far too long, then we should just stop right now. Development resources are not unlimited folks!

Actually, that did happen in the past. Nintendo cut back on the number of villagers in Animal Crossing: Wild World after the first Animal Crossing (GCN). One of my favorites (Olive) was nowhere to be seen up until the Welcome amiibo update for Animal Crossing: New Leaf. The same thing applies for dozens of other villagers. Some are still missing in action as of right now: Aisle, Analog, Belle, Betty, Bow, Carmen, Carrot, Champ, Champagne, Chuck, Clara, Cupcake, Dozer, Elina, Emerald, Flash, Flossie, Megumi, Meow, both Petunia, and so on; the list is way too long.

*Besides, we do not need more villagers to be happy. We need those that we already love and cherish to be more complex* : to have more profound personalities, to have more complex animations, to see them do tasks, have a routine, do activities like fishing and actually catching bugs and fish and going back home with them, shopping not just wandering around, gathering materials, crafting things, renovating their house, placing stuff on the ground, scratching their back. They need to have an active life that makes it believable for the player to be surrounded by living and thinking villagers, not wandering bots. *Go tall, this time around, Nintendo, don't go wide once more.*

Let me spell it one more time.
*We do not need new villagers.*


----------



## watercolorwish (Jun 28, 2019)

I guess one of the main appeals in introducing new villagers in every new animal crossing game is just the fact that there will be new faces to meet instead of the same ones from past games. It also makes visiting peoples towns more exciting because if you visit a lot of towns theres probably going to be recurring villagers so its nice to see a wide variety of faces


----------



## Fey (Jun 28, 2019)

Almost didn?t hear you that last time ^o^ 
...
Also sure, we might not *need* them. But what if I really, _really_ want them? ◕ᴥ◕

1. It?s not uncalled for to look forward to, or even expect, new Animals in a game called Animal Crossing
2. Adding more Animals and developing the Animals overall are not mutually exclusive 
3. Which species are endearing and what makes people happy is very subjective and not yours to decide


----------



## Pellie (Jun 28, 2019)

Yeah, ok, but I still want bat villagers to be a thing.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

Jeez, lol. No, nothing that you said is actually the point at all. It’s not like Nintendo introduced new villagers and then when developing the next game said “oh shoot! We made too many! We have no choice but to retire some!” They introduce new villagers because that’s a smart move. It’s always exciting to have new villagers we’ve never seen before in a new Animal Crossing game. They don’t include all of them, because they don’t have to. They *might* include all of the old ones and add new ones, but that doesn’t seem likely to me. New villagers get introduced, older ones get retired and then they get brought back and promote a nostalgic excitement as opposed to one of novelty. That’s how that works.

Edit: octopus villagers already exist and they look ridiculous (**in my opinion**). They introduced deer in New Leaf and theyre a huge fan favorite. *If* they introduce bats (for example) I’m sure they’ll work the same magic, given the right design.

Edit 2: i think bats, spiders, octopuses, sharks and fish and whatever you said are all endearing. I mean, are rhinos, gorillas, alligarors, anteaters, chickens, cows, ect. etc. so objectively endearing that they deserve a place in Animal Crossing. 

tldr argument holds no water.


----------



## Burumun (Jun 28, 2019)

Developing new villagers isn't going to stop them from implementing more complex interactions with villagers. Like, there are completely different people working on those things - artists to design the characters, both villagers and NPCs, and programmers to code it all. 

Plus, I'd like to see new villagers, even at the cost of old villagers. For one, I'm bored with knowing everyone already, and I also think it'd be good if they left a few villagers behind. If you want to visit them, you can always load up your NL town.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 28, 2019)

We do need more actions for villagers, look at Pocket Camp for an example.

I don't care what you say, (And neither does Nintendo) bring on the new villagers!


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jun 28, 2019)

Fey said:


> 2. Adding more Animals and developing the Animals overall are not mutually exclusive.



They're not mutually exclusive but doing both will cost the developers more time to do. They have to make a choice between satisfying players who want complex villagers and players who want to see new character designs. Personally I'm much more concerned with the repetitive dialogue. There is *a lot* of text in ACNL but for some reason, you have more chance of a repeat conversation than getting a unique one.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

FlimsyAxe said:


> They're not mutually exclusive but doing both will cost the developers more time to do. They have to make a choice between satisfying players who want complex villagers and players who want to see new character designs. Personally I'm much more concerned with the repetitive dialogue. There is *a lot* of text in ACNL but for some reason, you have more chance of a repeat conversation than getting a unique one.



So if nintendo has one team for character diologue and one team for character design (which is certainly true), how will that take more time? They work independently. That’s like saying that if i draw a comic my mom has less time to do the dishes in another city.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 28, 2019)

*HappyTails just wants Tutu*


----------



## Rymi1 (Jun 28, 2019)

I still want new villagers.


----------



## Boccages (Jun 28, 2019)

HappyTails said:


> *HappyTails just wants Tutu*



At one point Tutu will be cut because Rymi1 still wants new villagers


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

Boccages said:


> At one point Tutu will be cut because Rymi1 still wants new villagers


Burn Rymi1 at the steak.


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 28, 2019)

Boccages said:


> At one point Tutu will be cut because Rymi1 still wants new villagers



I hope not! I want Tutu! *throws tantrum*


----------



## Boccages (Jun 28, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Burn Rymi1 at the steak.


I'm sure you meant stake, and not steak.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 28, 2019)

Boccages said:


> I'm sure you meant stake, and not steak.



I actually meant with* the steak. I forgot to set a timer for the dinner I’m making.
Edit: english isnt my first language


----------



## HappyTails (Jun 28, 2019)

But honestly, I'm not against new villagers, but we really don't need them because there's a lot of them already but you can never have too many I guess.


----------



## Fey (Jun 28, 2019)

FlimsyAxe said:


> They're not mutually exclusive but doing both will cost the developers more time to do. *They have to make a choice* between satisfying players who want complex villagers and players who want to see new character designs.



Says who? 
You’re building your argument off of an assumption right there. 

I’m not saying that both (or either really) will be in the game, but there’s no reason to assume they won’t or can’t make time for both. Doing anything—adding any feature—costs development time. Going by your logic, they should also choose between bug hunting and fishing, or leave out bushes because they made trees.

EDIT: it’s also pretty contradictory to agree that they’re not mutually exclusive and then say that it’s one or the other.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 28, 2019)

Boccages said:


> At one point Tutu will be cut because Rymi1 still wants new villagers


But who will you gonna blame then if there aren't any new villagers at all and Tutu as well as some other 
villagers still getting cut, hm?


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 28, 2019)

Hey this is completely not a biased comment, but wouldn't a king dedede villager be awesome? They have the model, just re-texture it and bam! kirby reference.


----------



## peppy villager (Jun 28, 2019)

personally I think adding new villagers would be a welcome addition, and it would be exciting to get to discover all of them.

even _if_ we operate under the assumption that some current villagers wouldn't make the cut because of adding new villagers, I think thats alright. it's always possible to go back to old games and see them and maybe it would end up that the new villagers are our new favorites!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 28, 2019)

KnoxUK said:


> Hey this is completely not a biased comment, but wouldn't a king dedede villager be awesome? They have the model, just re-texture it and bam! kirby reference.



Give me that King Dedede villager and also add a pink hamster with little red feet and "poyo" as his 
catchphrase.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 28, 2019)

lol this rant

bring back all the older villagers that still haven't made a return along with all the non-crossover ones at minimum tbh


----------



## KnoxUK (Jun 28, 2019)

Hekapoo said:


> Give me that King Dedede villager and also add a pink hamster with little red feet and "poyo" as his
> catchphrase.



The pink hamster would have the kiki & lala set and bam! Dream land.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jun 28, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> So if nintendo has one team for character diologue and one team for character design (which is certainly true), how will that take more time? They work independently. That?s like saying that if i draw a comic my mom has less time to do the dishes in another city.



Correct me if I?m wrong but the way it works now is that the writers come up with dialogue for each personality type, not each villager. If OP is saying that they want complex characters, that would mean that the writers would have to give each of those 500 villagers plus the newer ones exclusive dialogue. It might not be much for the department that handles character design, but the writers will be doing more work. 



Fey said:


> Says who?
> You?re building your argument off of an assumption right there.
> 
> I?m not saying that both (or either really) will be in the game, but there?s no reason to assume they won?t or can?t make time for both. Doing anything?adding any feature?costs development time. Going by your logic, they should also choose between bug hunting and fishing, or leave out bushes because they made trees.



We?re all building off speculations here because the game isn?t out yet. I might have misstated my main point earlier. What I?m saying is that even if they can make time to do both (and they can), some aspects of the game will be given priority more than the others because they have a deadline to meet. If the developers decided that improving villagers is more important, they?ll put more time in that. We can still expect new villagers, just not as much as we would have wanted. And vice versa.


----------



## Fey (Jun 28, 2019)

FlimsyAxe said:


> We?re all building off speculations here because the game isn?t out yet. I might have misstated my main point earlier. What I?m saying is that even if they can make time to do both (and they can), some aspects of the game will be given priority more than the others because they have a deadline to meet. If the developers decided that improving villagers is more important, they?ll put more time in that. We can still expect new villagers, just not as much as we would have wanted. And vice versa.



I still don?t see the two (Animal quantity vs. quality) being inherently linked in any way, but you?re right about prioritization in general of course. 

*If* I had to choose, I?d prefer better developed villagers to new ones as well btw. 
However, I?d also prefer some new ones, even if it?s at the expense of older ones.


----------



## Licorice (Jun 28, 2019)

I'd rather them bring back old villagers. I already have too many favorites to choose from tho.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2019)

The fact that they were able to make NL with adding all the villagers back from CF except one who was upgraded to a special character all while adding a bunch of new villagers, means New Horizons should have no problems whatsoever adding new villagers and villagers from the GC game all while keeping every villager from NL.

It absolutely blows my mind that some people here still think villagers from NL may not make it into the game.


----------



## MasterM64 (Jun 28, 2019)

I agree with your position on not adding any more villagers, we got plenty as is and I would rather see more depth in the villagers instead. I miss how the GameCube villagers have more depth and variance in their conversations compared to the other games, it would be really cool if Nintendo actually took the time to bring villagers back to that point and go up an additional level or 2. When it comes to which villagers should be the game, I think they should include every villager ever including the Amiibo-exclusive ones so we can experience our old favorites again and be introduced to villagers that only got a Japanese exclusive release (like the ones only in Doubustu no Mori e+).


----------



## Fiain (Jun 28, 2019)

I hope there are new villagers, but I'll be honest - I can't say I could name even half of what we have, so I wouldnt necessarily notice any difference. I'd prefer quality over more if I had to choose, so itll be interesting to see what the devs do!


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 28, 2019)

Burumun said:


> Developing new villagers isn't going to stop them from implementing more complex interactions with villagers. Like, there are completely different people working on those things - artists to design the characters, both villagers and NPCs, and programmers to code it all.
> 
> Plus, I'd like to see new villagers, even at the cost of old villagers. For one, I'm bored with knowing everyone already, and I also think it'd be good if they left a few villagers behind. If you want to visit them, you can always load up your NL town.



It would not be good to leave a single villager from New Leaf behind. Just because you can name off a couple villagers you don't care about, doesn't mean there are people out there who don't have those same villagers as their all time favorites.


----------



## FlimsyAxe (Jun 28, 2019)

Fiain said:


> I hope there are new villagers, but I'll be honest - I can't say I could name even half of what we have, so I wouldnt necessarily notice any difference. I'd prefer quality over more if I had to choose, so itll be interesting to see what the devs do!



Same. ACNL is my first game in the series and after hundreds of hours played, I can probably recognize just about 20% out of all of them. I'm not the type to cycle through villagers a lot and I don't really like googling for the entire list just because I like the element of surprise whenever I visit the tent and it's always someone new.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 28, 2019)

I mean we might not need them per say, but it’s always nice to have some. Every other iteration has always had new friends to meet so I don’t see why this one shouldn’t. Especially since there are confirmed no new personalities.

They definitely need more variety in their interactions however.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO: if they cut Tutu imma be pissed. She was my bestie in city folk


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jun 28, 2019)

I don't think a handful of new villagers would hurt the game.I'd like it if Nintendo would fill in some of the personality gaps....give us a smug cat,peppy and lazy wolves,cranky and uchi ducks and a snooty bear.I won't mind if they don't roll out any new species.


----------



## Kirbyz (Jun 28, 2019)

As long as they don’t make any NPC animal villagers, I’m fine with having new ones. Like please, I want the NPC’s to be unique, I don’t wanna see raccoons, skunks, alpacas, foxes, etc as villagers because that just won’t feel right imo. Some of the new ideas are actually quite nice, though I’m actually wondering how they’ll turn it into a cartoonish villager. I keep trying to imagine bats as villagers but seriously how would they draw that? Well, people at Nintendo are geniuses so I’m sure they’ll find a way (IF new villagers are even going to be a thing at all) also please no spiders, bee’s, etc villagers because those are bugs we catch in the game and it would be so weird having them as villagers (I know there’s octopi but imo spider and bee villagers will look weird, like no bugs please lmao) and yeah we have hamster villagers and there’s still a hamster cage as an item?? But anyways new villagers are nice idea, I don’t necessarily want them that bad but it would be cool if there were some in New Horizons.


----------



## Fey (Jun 28, 2019)

Nunnafinga said:


> I'd like it if Nintendo would fill in some of the personality gaps....give us a smug cat,peppy and lazy wolves,cranky and uchi ducks and a snooty bear.



No smug cats definitely feels like an oversight—isn’t that the feline default? xD


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

I’m fine with the ones we have now. We have so many as of now anyways.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't think we've reached that point yet. This could be discussion in 8 years when animal crossing VR is coming.

If a 3ds pokemon game can have 800+ pokemon, than we can have 400-500 villagers. (The switch pokemon game not being able to have all 800-1000 so pokemon is just rushed deadlines and laziness on game freaks part)

Plus the villagers all share the same basic template between species. That makes developing the villagers significantly easier which is why I don't think we need to worry about villagers being cut.


----------



## Dim (Jun 29, 2019)

I don’t have a problem with it but I don’t really think it’s necessary.


----------



## Pellie (Jun 29, 2019)

KnoxUK said:


> The pink hamster would have the kiki & lala set and bam! Dream land.



Omg, this is brilliant. Make that happen Nintendo!


----------



## LokiBoy (Jun 29, 2019)

I would rather have 500 villagers all guaranteed to be in the game, then have a few more added and not certain ones.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 29, 2019)

I beg to differ. Why not have more if there are separate teams working on a certain department? I'm honestly fine with it if Nintendo were to only have a few new villagers. At least we'll get some new faces there.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 29, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> It would not be good to leave a single villager from New Leaf behind. Just because you can name off a couple villagers you don't care about, doesn't mean there are people out there who don't have those same villagers as their all time favorites.



Yeah, so what? If they cut out Al maybe one person will be upset for a few minutes. If they cut out Merangue then a lot of people will be upset for...an hour? You don?t need all of your faves to enjoy the game. They?ve left people?s faves behind before, and no one really threw a fit, did they? We?re all still playing animal crossing. Not sure why this is even a big deal.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stevey Queen said:


> I don't think we've reached that point yet. This could be discussion in 8 years when animal crossing VR is coming.
> 
> If a 3ds pokemon game can have 800+ pokemon, than we can have 400-500 villagers. (The switch pokemon game not being able to have all 800-1000 so pokemon is just rushed deadlines and laziness on game freaks part)
> 
> Plus the villagers all share the same basic template between species. That makes developing the villagers significantly easier which is why I don't think we need to worry about villagers being cut.



I don?t think that they leave villagers behind because they *have* to.


----------



## Coach (Jun 29, 2019)

I would be more inclined to agree if it meant that all the old villagers (including e+) were actually brought back, since that would most likely also fill any personality gaps for certain species. Even so, I still feel adding one or two new species wouldn't hurt and they could benefit the island theme.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 29, 2019)

Literally amiibo card support was confirmed y'all. They aren't gonna be like OKAY ONLY MARSHAL JULIAN DIANA AND BEAUS CARDS WORK ONLY, NO UGLYS K THX BYE UWU. Even if they add new villagers, I doubt any villager with an amiibo card will be cut.


----------



## RoseSilverpen (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree. I'd love to see new villagers. I understand that you don't, and I can respect that. However, we won't know for sure until Nintendo says something about it. Since we can't prove one way or another if they will add new villagers or not, all we can do is agree to disagree about this.


----------



## Speeny (Jun 29, 2019)

I'm fine either way honestly. It would be nice to see at least some fresh faces though.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 30, 2019)

I would like an Animal Crossing game with every villager ever existed. But I don’t need any new villagers, I agree.


----------



## Ossiran (Jun 30, 2019)

While we don't NEED new villagers, having them would be nice, even some villagers must be retired to do so. Just having new faces to try and meet is a fun experience.


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 30, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> Yeah, so what? If they cut out Al maybe one person will be upset for a few minutes. If they cut out Merangue then a lot of people will be upset for...an hour? You don’t need all of your faves to enjoy the game. They’ve left people’s faves behind before, and no one really threw a fit, did they? We’re all still playing animal crossing. Not sure why this is even a big deal.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



You are acting like just because you think it won't be a big deal that no one else will. Your sole opinion on the game isn't the same as everyone else's, and in fact, pretty different than mostly everyone else's. If a poll were to be taken on the entire Animal Crossing fanbase, the vast majority of them would want every villager from New Leaf to be back. Then you say, "We're all still playing animal crossing. I'm not sure why this is even a big deal." Look at the title, the game is called "Animal Crossing." Villagers, who are ANIMALS, are an important part of the game. If they weren't, why else would "animal" be in the title?

The main point I'm actually making isn't about being upset just because my favorite villagers aren't in the game. It's because Nintendo has had SEVEN YEARS to make this game and they have absolutely zero excuse to cut ANY villagers because they have been able to keep them all in the game when it has taken them way less time to make it (See City Folk to New Leaf).


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jun 30, 2019)

Mink777 said:


> You are acting like just because you think it won't be a big deal that no one else will. Your sole opinion on the game isn't the same as everyone else's, and in fact, pretty different than mostly everyone else's. If a poll were to be taken on the entire Animal Crossing fanbase, the vast majority of them would want every villager from New Leaf to be back. Then you say, "We're all still playing animal crossing. I'm not sure why this is even a big deal." Look at the title, the game is called "Animal Crossing." Villagers, who are ANIMALS, are an important part of the game. If they weren't, why else would "animal" be in the title?
> 
> The main point I'm actually making isn't about being upset just because my favorite villagers aren't in the game. It's because Nintendo has had SEVEN YEARS to make this game and they have absolutely zero excuse to cut ANY villagers because they have been able to keep them all in the game when it has taken them way less time to make it (See City Folk to New Leaf).



U know when I first saw your posts about this I didn't agree, but the more I see you on the forums the more I think you're right. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a single new villagers tbh. There's no reason to, and no reason to cut them, as I said before all villagers use the EXACT SAME BASE MODEL. Tabby and Olivia are literally recolors of each other, even if they don't look alike they have the same 3D model. It's not like pokemon where all 800+ mons have different models, there really is no reason to cut anyone.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 30, 2019)

KesRoden said:


> U know when I first saw your posts about this I didn't agree, but the more I see you on the forums the more I think you're right. I'd be surprised if there wasn't a single new villagers tbh. There's no reason to, and no reason to cut them, as I said before all villagers use the EXACT SAME BASE MODEL. Tabby and Olivia are literally recolors of each other, even if they don't look alike they have the same 3D model. It's not like pokemon where all 800+ mons have different models, there really is no reason to cut anyone.



I’m like that housefly you can’t get out of your kitchen so you just name it.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 30, 2019)

TLDR but it seems you are very passionate about not having new villagers because.... the already existing fictional ones need love too? Maybe go take a walk or something? Lol who cares if they make new villagers the more the merrier


----------



## Monkeido (Jun 30, 2019)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but afaik every villager from New Leaf (pre-Welcome Amiibo) was already in HD in Animal Crossing Plaza (WiiU), so I highly doubt any of those will be cut.

I do think it'd be better if they add all the old ones and none or barely any new ones, compared to adding a whole bunch of new villagers, but also cutting a lot of old ones.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 30, 2019)

I don't mind having more villagers. I can see both sides of the argument.
I think there definitely should be more villagers included for certain species that are lacking; i.e, Hippos, *Male* Kangaroos, etc.
It would be nice for those to be included in New Horizons  but as long as the villagers have more complex interactions and dialogues, new villagers wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jun 30, 2019)

We don't NEED a new animal crossing game either, but it would be cool to have. im not looking for new villagers, per say, just every villager ever released in any game. :]
The switch can handle a lot of data, so there's no reason to say that there couldn't be more, especially since most players are hoping to be able to have more villagers in town . Do i expect new villagers? Not really.

- - - Post Merge - - -

The thing is that most people only have maybe 15 villagers they love, 30 villagers they like, and about 200 they never want lol.
I want huggy the koala back.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kcatofayris said:


> I don't mind having more villagers. I can see both sides of the argument.
> I think there definitely should be more villagers included for certain species that are lacking; i.e, Hippos, *Male* Kangaroos, etc.
> It would be nice for those to be included in New Horizons  but as long as the villagers have more complex interactions and dialogues, new villagers wouldn't bother me.



We could use more male roos, I like both of them though, Walt more though.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 30, 2019)

Wouldn't be such a bad thing if they cut down on villagers for newer ones as long as they cut out the ugly villagers. There's so many uggos.


----------



## KeatAlex (Jul 1, 2019)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Wouldn't be such a bad thing if they cut down on villagers for newer ones as long as they cut out the ugly villagers. There's so many uggos.



The thing is that a villager you might find “ugly” someone else would not. And vice versa. This wouldn’t work because everyone’s tastes are different.


----------



## Warrior (Jul 1, 2019)

I don't really understand why you seem upset about this.... I don't think nintendo has made any comment on if there will be new villagers, only new no new personality types, which is fine.

Making new villagers isn't as hard as making new pokemon, after all, a different villager is only a different texture, only in very rare instances is the model changed at all. Making a new texture, giving the character a name, and a nickname, is not very difficult. I would assume the design process is longer, but I'd imagine a developer could knock out a new villager texture in a few hours. 

We don't need new villagers of course, but there's nothing wrong with them adding them.

Your first post is so long and unnecessarily wordy, I can't help but wonder if you're just trying to farm tbt haha. I really wish posting in the new horizons section didn't gift tbt until the game actually releases....


----------



## jim (Jul 1, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Actually, that did happen in the past. Nintendo cut back on the number of villagers in Animal Crossing: Wild World after the first Animal Crossing (GCN).



i'd like to just mention something that i haven't seen anyone else mention on this point specifically. when jumping from a home console like the gamecube to a handheld console like the original nintendo DS, it would have been kind of silly to NOT expect villagers to get cut in wild world.

now nintendo is using much more powerful hardware when comparing the 3DS to the switch. while first party nintendo games don't tend to push graphics capabilities, with the amount of space on switch game cards and development time given for new horizons it wouldn't be far fetched to assume we're at least getting some new villagers.


----------



## Emily (Jul 1, 2019)

I'd still love to see new villagers, and I'm sure Nintendo are aware that the core fanbase would love new villagers again, looking back at the excitement of villagers introduced in New Leaf such as Julian, Marshal and Marina, Nintendo are going to want to make us at least as happy as we were back then with some of the new villagers, especially ones that are cute with unique designs.

If a few villagers were missing from the game, like in the past, it wouldn't be the end of the world.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Jul 1, 2019)

I want a lot of new villagers. My guess is that there will be exactly 100 new villagers to have a reason to release a new Animal crossing Amiibo Cards collectors book


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jul 1, 2019)

Millysaurusrexjr said:


> Wouldn't be such a bad thing if they cut down on villagers for newer ones as long as they cut out the ugly villagers. There's so many uggos.



Yeah but everyones tastes are different. Using that logic I'd want Ed, Tia, and Chelsea gone. I know you mean villagers like Hazel or Tabby but not fair to those of us who like them. If they made it so only the cutesy pastel villagers stayed I'd quit playing, since that's not my aesthetic


----------



## Candy83 (Jul 1, 2019)

Boccages said:


> I regularly see topics that stem from the desire for new species of villagers to be added to the roster of [?Animal Crossing: New Horizons?].[/B]
> 
> Let me spell it one more time.
> *We do not need new villagers.?*



I understand your point.

I personally am not feeling the need for more villagers.

But, I can understand if people would want, say, more cows. (There are only three among the regular ?New Leaf? villager: Naomi, Patty, and Tipper.) One may want more than those three because they are all the same gender. And some of us may want more than three octopuses. (The three such regular villagers in ?New Leaf? are: Marina, Octavian, and Zucker.)

I undertand.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Jul 1, 2019)

Boccages said:


> I regularly see topics that stem from the desire for new species of villagers to be added to the roster of Animal Crossing: New Horizons. They are invariably based on somewhat unendearing types of animals : sharks, oysters, conchs, bats, octopi, spiders, fish, and so on.



Unendearing to _you._ 

I'd love bats and sharks.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jul 1, 2019)

Constantine said:


> Unendearing to _you._
> 
> I'd love bats and sharks.



Saaame! I saw some super cute shark villager fan art on tumblr. Just because it doesn't look cute irl doesn't mean it can't be turned cute! Even then some sharks are super cute irl (and all bats are cuties)


----------



## Boccages (Jul 1, 2019)

Question : Are you ready to sacrifice 2 of your top 5 villagers for a dozen new ones?


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jul 1, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Question : Are you ready to sacrifice 2 of your top 5 villagers for a dozen new ones?



I can’t believe this thread is still going. I’m pretty sure you’ve lost this argument. It does not work like this...at all. This is just beating a dead horse at this point. You’re making it seem like users on here are stupid from being excited about new villagers or species or like theyre somehow going to ruin NH because they want bats and now theyre going to cut beau, fauna, merangue and marshal because of THEM. 

People on here are going to be excited and speculate about new villagers for a game that includes new villagers in every release. What are you even mad about? (Am i being trolled?)


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 2, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Question : Are you ready to sacrifice 2 of your top 5 villagers for a dozen new ones?



Who says that we have to give up villagers to gain some? Like people have said, the switch can handle and process a lot of data. 
I do not hope for nor expect new villagers from New Horizons BUT there's still no reason why there wont be new ones.
We'll just have to wait and see, so what if there are? so what if there aren't? discussing it this early is pointless.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 2, 2019)

ScaryGhosts said:


> I can’t believe this thread is still going. I’m pretty sure you’ve lost this argument.


I've lost it? I did not even know I wanted to win it!


ScaryGhosts said:


> (Am i being trolled?)


Nope. But I'd vote for "being overexcited".


Ably.Saucey said:


> Who says that we have to give up villagers to gain some? Like people have said, the switch can handle and process a lot of data.
> I do not hope for nor expect new villagers from New Horizons BUT there's still no reason why there wont be new ones.
> We'll just have to wait and see, so what if there are? so what if there aren't? discussing it this early is pointless.


Simple YES or NO question. Everyone would like to have its cake and eat it too. That's not what I'm asking. I'm asking : are you ready to let go even 1 or 2 of your favorite top 5 villagers to get a dozen new ones ? What's your answer : yes or no ?


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 2, 2019)

_Can't we just be happy that a new game is coming?!_ 
We can barely speculate at this point anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Heck, I'm planning a big yard sale so I can afford the dang thing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



KnoxUK said:


> Hey this is completely not a biased comment, but wouldn't a king dedede villager be awesome? They have the model, just re-texture it and bam! kirby reference.



That would be cool, a penguin the size of a bear!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Licorice said:


> I'd rather them bring back old villagers. I already have too many favorites to choose from tho.



I think a lot of players, including me, want that, not necessarily 'new' villagers, just 'all' the villagers.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 2, 2019)

Too bad I can't post a poll. Something like : 

Yes. I want new villagers even if that means some older ones are being cut
Yes. I want new villager, but only if that means all the New Leaf+Welcome amiibo villagers are also coming back
No. There are enough, I'd rather Nintendo spends development resources elsewhere.


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 2, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Too bad I can't post a poll. Something like :
> 
> Yes. I want new villagers even if that means some older ones are being cut
> Yes. I want new villager, but only if that means all the New Leaf+Welcome amiibo villagers are also coming back
> No. There are enough, I'd rather Nintendo spends development resources elsewhere.



You can post a poll (I'm not sure about this section of the forum though) if you make another thread, the controls are down near the bottom.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I personally, want every villager ever to be available, which adds like 20 villagers, I think.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 2, 2019)

Ably.Saucey said:


> You can post a poll (I'm not sure about this section of the forum though) if you make another thread, the controls are down near the bottom.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I personally, want every villager ever to be available, which adds like 20 villagers, I think.


I could post a poll in a new thread, but I wouldn't want to multiply threads on the same topic for that purpose alone


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

Boccages said:


> Simple YES or NO question. Everyone would like to have its cake and eat it too. That's not what I'm asking. I'm asking : are you ready to let go even 1 or 2 of your favorite top 5 villagers to get a dozen new ones ? What's your answer : yes or no ?



I think some people are taking issue with the question because it creates a false narrative: the implication being that adding new villagers will inevitably lead to the removal of older ones?which to me seems like a sensationalist exaggeration. Also, as ScaryGhosts pointed out, it sounds like you?re putting the blame for that hypothetical consequence on the people wanting new villagers, and that is neither right nor really fair imo.

If your question is purely meant as a thought experiment?would I sacrifice 2 favorites for 12 unknowns??that?s an interesting enough question. The answer in that case would be NO

If, however, it?s taking a gamble and just risking a potential loss, then YES, I would?the odds of it hitting one or more of my favorites would be incredibly low


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 2, 2019)

Boccages said:


> I could post a poll in a new thread, but I wouldn't want to multiply threads on the same topic for that purpose alone



True. no one likes post thread clutter.

By my count, including every villager ever would add *sixty-nine* villagers!  ( _Great Ceaser's Ghost!_)
https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers
That's more than enough to satisfy all parties.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Course, me count could be off because the page was acting sketchy.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 2, 2019)

Ably.Saucey said:


> Course, me count could be off because the page was acting sketchy.



Any count will end up being subjective, but it's pretty close to that. New Leaf+Welcome amiibo had 397 villagers (counting out the 2 downloadable Japanese - Filly and Holden - characters that couldn't move in town anyways). Nookipedia has counted 472 different villagers in the series.

That doesn't mean we would get all of these back. For example, Champ has been excluded/replaced by Flip in New Leaf because Nintendo thought Champ was just a cheap reskin of Porter (he is). Other characters were just ripoffs of other franchises : Cece, Ganon, Epona, Felyne, Medli, Vich? and W. Link and arguably could be axed because they do not really belong in Animal Crossing.

472 villagers (overall in the series)
-397 (Animal Crossing: New Leaf+Welcome amiibo)
-7 ripoff/crossover characters (Cece, Ganon, Epona, Felyne, Medli, Vich? and W. Link)
-1 (Champ)
=
67 characters
Close enough. 

But my count could also be wrong.


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

Ably.Saucey said:


> By my count, including every villager ever would add *sixty-nine* villagers!  ( _Great Ceaser's Ghost!_)
> https://nookipedia.com/wiki/List_of_villagers
> That's more than enough to satisfy all parties.



...
_Nice_


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2019)

I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Jul 2, 2019)

traceguy said:


> I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.



does that mean marina zucker and octavian are humans in octi disguise?


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

this thread is saltier than the dead sea lmao


----------



## Nunnafinga (Jul 2, 2019)

traceguy said:


> I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.





They seem to be doing alright.

I think it's interesting to note that Nintendo has stated that there will be no new personality types but they haven't said anything about whether or not there will be any new species.No news might be good news for those that want new species.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 2, 2019)

traceguy said:


> I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.


I hate to tell you, and cause more controversy, but this is a game.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 2, 2019)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I hate to tell you, and cause more controversy, but this is a game.



I propose axing them from the game.

I'm ready for the brine outpour.


----------



## JKDOS (Jul 2, 2019)

KesRoden said:


> does that mean marina zucker and octavian are humans in octi disguise?



*X-FILES THEME*


----------



## ZetaFunction (Jul 2, 2019)

Yes, it's animal crossing and the "animal" part is important, and yes, new faces would be nice, but tbh unless you're extremely addicted or you have a cycling shop, I honestly doubt most players will have encountered AND will remember every single villager AND all of their traits, personality, dialogue, etc. If new villagers aren't added I won't really care a bit, since this version seems to be more about developing your island. And regardless, just solely based on probability, there's a hella good chance my starters will be ones I've never had before.

Now, I don't care about the hate I'm gonna get for saying this: animal crossing isn't solely about the animals. And this new version? Crafting, collecting resources??? New plant growing mechanics?? We gone Minecraft bois. New Horizons is going to have a LOT of new stuff, and I'm much more looking forward to new actual features (outdoor furniture so I can barricade my town yes pls) than new faces that I realistically won't have a high probability of seeing on my own island. Like, if they add say 20 new villagers, there's already say 500-ish old ones reused, that means there's barely any % chance of greeting a new one when I start my island. 

If I could choose where they spent their dev time, I would want more new stuff so it feels like a brand new experience-- like I want New Horizons to not even remind me of New Leaf, I want something fresh. And so far, it's looking damn fresh. Unless they give ALL villagers a *MASSIVE* overhaul and make them seem less robotic and actually act like villagers, then I honestly don't care. Their dialogues are too repetitive and they do literally nothing half the time in New Leaf, so seeing them progress with me would be amazing.



also lol y'know all the people in this thread that are saying they fine if some oldies get thanos snapped are gonna be throwing temper tantrums themselves once their dreamies get snapped. can't wait for the real ****storm to happen if that's what nintendo is planning lmao


----------



## Fey (Jul 2, 2019)

ZetaFunction said:


> also lol y'know all the people in this thread that are saying they fine if some oldies get thanos snapped are gonna be throwing temper tantrums themselves once their dreamies get snapped. can't wait for the real ****storm to happen if that's what nintendo is planning lmao



Overall I agree with your point that there?s more to the game than just the Animals?I will say that I?d be excited to see new species and designs though, no matter how unlikely it is that I?ll get them anytime soon (by your logic we also shouldn?t worry about our favorite 20 being cut either then, right?)

That aside, I?m not expecting any tantrums on my end. I?d only be upset at Nintendo if they pulled something similar to Pok?mon and cut an unreasonably high percentage. Even if I didn?t care about any of those villagers personally, that would still bother me more than losing a few favorites.


----------



## Melodie (Jul 6, 2019)

If they want to add new villagers, then add new ones in form of N64/GC villagers that never got 
the chance to be in another AC game. Because these villagers are the ones that are forgotten, 
probably not even known by lots of today's fans. So instead of entirely new villagers, I would 
welcome it more to give these old villagers a chance to shine in a newer game. Yes, even if
that means a bunch of the current ones are getting cut. Honestly, I wouldn't even mind it if 
they exchanging some villagers at this point. 

Otherwise, I will just accept it whatever they gonna do. By the end of the day, I guess I will
pay more attention of building my island rather than what villagers I have right now.


----------



## will. (Jul 6, 2019)

Perlounette said:


> If they want to add new villagers, then add new ones in form of N64/GC villagers that never got
> the chance to be in another AC game. Because these villagers are the ones that are forgotten,
> probably not even known by lots of today's fans. So instead of entirely new villagers, I would
> welcome it more to give these old villagers a chance to shine in a newer game. Yes, even if
> ...



i agree with this! idk if i said it before, but i want new horizons to be a chance for me to make new dreams and have new opinions on villagers. if some get removed, it'll be sad but we'll deal with it. if some get added, we'll be super excited and eager to have them in our island! i'm just so excited...


----------



## Pax Callow (Jul 7, 2019)

traceguy said:


> I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.


you know octopus villagers already exist right? and that they've been in the series since the beginning?


----------



## will. (Jul 7, 2019)

traceguy said:


> I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.



lol....... if you make that point then ALL OF animal crossing isn't feasible. animals talking? living in houses? making relationships? wearing clothes? none of it is feasible but its a fictional game so we put up with it.......


----------



## Hat' (Jul 7, 2019)

Actually, yes I do need new villagers thank you.
Yes I would like and kind of expect to see new faces. Not necessarily new species but at least new villagers of already existing species.
It's something very important for me as I hope that one of my future dreamy will be in the new villagers.
So yes, we do need new villagers.


----------



## Boccages (Jul 7, 2019)

You don’t have a dreamy y?t?





Hat' said:


> Actually, yes I do need new villagers thank you.
> Yes I would like and kind of expect to see new faces. Not necessarily new species but at least new villagers of already existing species.
> It's something very important for me as I hope that one of my future dreamy will be in the new villagers.
> So yes, we do need new villagers.


----------



## Fey (Jul 7, 2019)

donnellcrossing said:


> lol....... if you make that point then ALL OF animal crossing isn't feasible. animals talking? living in houses? making relationships? wearing clothes? none of it is feasible but its a fictional game so we put up with it.......



lol I misread that at first and thought you were making a statement about our current economy—saying we couldn’t afford to live in houses. Wasn’t until I got to the wearing clothes part that I realized you meant the animals, not us xD


----------



## will. (Jul 7, 2019)

Fey said:


> lol I misread that at first and thought you were making a statement about our current economy—saying we couldn’t afford to live in houses. Wasn’t until I got to the wearing clothes part that I realized you meant the animals, not us xD



hahaha that made me laugh out loud. yes i was talking about the animals but honestly house prices are crazy too!!!


----------



## Bitty (Jul 7, 2019)

*In your opinion*

I'm assuming very few people on this forum are game developers, we do not know the internal workings of nintendo nor with the various teams who are working currently on the game. not only that but why not have both? like why have a limit of either depth in villagers or variety of villagers? We want nintendo to do great things so push them to do more, to do greater. to implement more personalities, more complex interactions and social structures, and more villagers to experience it with,


----------



## Beanz (Jul 7, 2019)

I want new villagers but honestly I wouldn’t be too upset if they didn’t add any.


----------



## Hat' (Jul 8, 2019)

Boccages said:


> You don’t have a dreamy y?t?



"One of my future dreamy" implies that I already have some. I would like to have a new dreamy in the new villagers.


----------



## chillv (Jul 12, 2019)

As much as I would like to debate this topic, I don't really think this game WON'T have any new villagers... so it's kinda hard to see the point at least for me to do so. I'd be extremely surprised to not see any new villagers in this entry in the series, considering New Leaf has a plethora of them, especially with an update (even if they were amiibo exclusive) and to have a game on a way more powerful console with only returning villagers sounds very unrealistic, just as unrealistic as there being no new clothing items or furniture.

I guess it IS true that we don't NEED a ton of new stuff, especially since overtime AC has had so much stuff that it's hard to even imagine what DOESN'T exist in this game anymore, but it's just kinda obvious that they will put something new in that regard anyway, even if at this point it's kinda overkill.


----------



## PacV (Jul 29, 2019)

I want Sharks...


----------



## Sweetley (Aug 3, 2019)

I understand the point that we may already have so many villagers that new ones are not needed. 
Then again, to keep a franchise "fresh", they may do adding new characters because new ones are 
always more interesting than those you already know. So you may have to deal with the fact that
they do gonna add new villagers in NH too, even if it would means that some existing villagers are 
getting cut (with is nothing new and not a big problem for me personally. But who knows, maybe
all, both new and old villagers, having enough space on the Switch).



traceguy said:


> I hate to be the nerd here, but Octipi cannot survive out of water, so having Octipi villagers just isn't feasible.



Marina, Zucker, Ocatvian and Inkwell would like to talk with you.


----------



## Fjoora (Jan 12, 2020)

See, I agree and I disagree.
I agree that the villager personalities undoubtedly need to be more complex. Eventually, at one point or another, you'll have heard everything they have to say, so anything they can add to make it more variable and unique is a boon. However, I don't think sticking with the pre-existing 500 we have is the right choice. The game should feel as fresh as possible, and if that means saying farewell to some of our favorites, that's a perfectly acceptable trade-off so that we can experience something new.


----------



## Garrett (Jan 12, 2020)

I wouldn't mind if they culled some of the d-list villagers to make "room" for new ones. Some of those critters sho' is ugly. Would anyone really miss Barold and Jambette?


----------



## kappnfangirl (Jan 12, 2020)

Speak for yourself! I want cute bat villagers


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jan 12, 2020)

Judging by the marketing materials so far; I do think we will not see many new villagers and I very much doubt new species. Most people just play with the random bunch of villagers they receive while playing and never even think of the rest of the pool so I do agree that for most people the current amount is satisfactory. 

I do hope to see some new faces still though (apart from the essential NPCs ofc); purely from a creativity and fun standpoint. Like, I imagine the AC developers have enough ideas for fun villager designs and I would be surprised if they specifically restricted themselves. But as you said, more villager designs also means more work (mainly textures). So we'll see what they prioritized in this case. 

New interactions and making them more complex is also where I would prefer to see the focus. And judging from what I've seen from the previews and a bit from Pocket Camp (although I did not play for too long admittedly), I do think they fleshed that out a bit more.

Anyway, do we NEED more? No. Would people like to see new ones? Yes of course. It's up to Nintendo what they see as public interest and I think they might have used Pocket Camp statistics to partly measure that.


----------



## Neechan (Jan 12, 2020)

Here’s an interesting thing I noticed with nl and it’s trailers, you didn’t really see anyone new until a week before it’s release when they revealed the final trailer (at least for NOA) and we saw the new hampster villager during the pwp reveal, they might do the same thing again (even though we already see someone new in the full cover art) It’s just something something to think about.


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 12, 2020)

I wouldn't be so sure on no new villagers. After all, Nintendo did Delay New Horizons for like 5-6 months for a reason. There is a high chance of new villagers in my opinion, because it would make fans happy, and that they had like 5 extra months to work on the game.


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 13, 2020)

The next thing you know -- who's Bobby McJojo the duck with a mustachio???


----------



## kemdi (Jan 14, 2020)

Garrett said:


> I wouldn't mind if they culled some of the d-list villagers to make "room" for new ones. Some of those critters sho' is ugly. Would anyone really miss Barold and Jambette?



lol, someone's been watching the color purple.  
And yeah, I'm sure someone would miss them, if there's one thing I learned from pokemon its that everyone is someone's favorite. Not everyone likes fluffy cuddle-pops villagers like Marshal, etc..and by that, I mean me. Jambette and Barold may not be my favs, but they're someone's favs, so for that I don't want them gone. One of my favs is Katt, and most people consider her an uggo, but she's cute to me.


----------



## Corrie (Jan 14, 2020)

I disagree. I'd love more villagers and seeing new species!


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 14, 2020)

Corrie said:


> I disagree. I'd love more villagers and seeing new species!



Same! It would be really cool to have new villagers and make new favorites!


----------



## Romaki (Jan 14, 2020)

Yeah, we don't need them... but we want them! The more the merrier, I say! A new species could be fun, though I also see why people want their old favorite to return oppose to them adding 20 new ones while ignoring old "exclusives". For me, I think a new Animal Crossing game is more fun if I recognize a few faces but also see some fancy new ones. And with all the Amiibo cards I'd highly doubt Nintendo would worry that not getting their favorite easily would drive any player away.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 14, 2020)

Honestly.. it's been like what, seven or eight years now? They've had plenty of time to make new villagers and flesh out the old ones, and do it well. Part of the appeal is getting to see new villagers, animals _make up_ animal crossing. 

Of course new villagers are nice, and so is beefing up the old ones. It doens't have to be one way or the other.


----------



## Llama_Unicorn (Feb 4, 2020)

Fey said:


> Almost didn?t hear you that last time ^o^
> ...
> Also sure, we might not *need* them. But what if I really, _really_ want them? ◕ᴥ◕
> 
> ...





Boccages said:


> I regularly see topics that stem from the desire for new species of villagers to be added to the roster of Animal Crossing: New Horizons. They are invariably based on somewhat unendearing types of animals : sharks, oysters, conchs, bats, octopi, spiders, fish, and so on. To be blunt: there are already more than enough. We have already nearly 500 villagers.
> 
> If we don't want Nintendo to cut back on villagers at one point (it could even be your dreamies) because there are too many after incrementally adding more in for far too long, then we should just stop right now. Development resources are not unlimited folks!
> 
> ...



I can?t even... like seriously?? So many new loveable friends to be discovered!!!


----------



## Boccages (Feb 4, 2020)

Well. We didn't need new ones. But now we know there are. So this thread is now pointless. Please do not resurrect old threads that are dead.


----------



## Llama_Unicorn (Feb 4, 2020)

Fey said:


> Almost didn’t hear you that last time ^o^
> ...
> Also sure, we might not *need* them. But what if I really, _really_ want them? ◕ᴥ◕
> 
> ...





Boccages said:


> Well. We didn't need new ones. But now we know there are. So this thread is now pointless. Please do not resurrect old threads that are dead.



At the end of the day, we do have new villagers. Deal with it.  *whispers* you’re welcome &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## doja cat (Feb 4, 2020)

this thread aged like milk

...anyways, of course they were going to add some new villagers and im happy about it, don?t get why it was such an issue


----------



## Boccages (Feb 4, 2020)

Dolce Vita said:


> this thread aged like milk
> 
> ...anyways, of course they were going to add some new villagers and im happy about it, don’t get why it was such an issue



It didn't age well. But I was making the case that before Nintendo thinks adding new characters, it should spend time and make sure to bring back MIA characters from the GameCube and Animal Forest e+ games.

Alas, it seems Nintendo went with new characters and Betty, Flash, Hank, Hector, Sunny, Valise and all the others will stay MIA.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 4, 2020)

Boccages said:


> It didn't age well. But I was making the case that before Nintendo thinks adding new characters, it should spend time and make sure to bring back MIA characters from the GameCube and Animal Forest e+ games.
> 
> Alas, it seems Nintendo went with new characters and Betty, Flash, Hank, Hector, Sunny, Valise and all the others will stay MIA.



No they haven't. They said they'd bring characters back!
*Old* as well as add *new* villagers. 
There are many people in Japan who want their e+ villagers back.
It's easy to bring villagers back as they already have the models (◍︎˃̶ᗜ˂̶◍︎)✩︎


----------



## seliph (Feb 4, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> No they haven't. They said they'd bring characters back!
> *Old* as well as add *new* villagers.
> There are many people in Japan who want their e+ villagers back.
> It's easy to bring villagers back as they already have the models (◍︎˃̶ᗜ˂̶◍︎)✩︎



i have no opinion on whether they'll bring back older non-new leaf villagers or not but i think by "old" they just meant pre-new horizons


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 4, 2020)

seliph said:


> i have no opinion on whether they'll bring back older non-new leaf villagers or not but i think by "old" they just meant pre-new horizons



From past _game*s*_.
So e+ is included and because players outside of Japan never got aquatinted with them, nor did Japanese players get them back for the other games, they'll reactive a huge warm welcome from us all. There's no reason _not_ to bring them back.
Does our game need to load _all_ villagers who aren't currently on the map? So they'll be no interference from them taking up space, right? ❤︎(｡☌︎ᴗ☌︎｡)


----------



## John Wick (Feb 4, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> From past _game*s*_.
> So e+ is included and because players outside of Japan never got aquatinted with them, nor did Japanese players get them back for the other games, they'll reactive a huge warm welcome from us all. There's no reason _not_ to bring them back.
> Does our game need to load _all_ villagers who aren't currently on the map? So they'll be no interference from them taking up space, right? ❤︎(｡☌︎ᴗ☌︎｡)



I'd really like the villagers I never got to see, added back.
I've seen pictures of some of them and it makes me wonder why they got the axe to begin with.

Old/original villagers would be welcomed.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 4, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I'd really like the villagers I never got to see, added back.
> I've seen pictures of some of them and it makes me wonder why they got the axe to begin with.
> 
> Old/original villagers would be welcomed.



The design for them and colours are so amazing, I don't get it either! No villager should be scrapped, ever! 
(∩︎?｡•o•｡`)っ.ﾟ♡︎.ﾟ


----------



## faiiryvent (Feb 5, 2020)

for me personally, new villagers is one of my favourite things about a new animal crossing game - about 7 have already been confirmed for new horizons and while we may not need them and the pre-existing villagers are good, new ones are always exciting


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't think the issue is introducing new villagers... I think the issue is with NL we didn't have the capability to enjoy more villagers. Typically you had their 10 favorite villagers and then they didn't want them to leave. I understand that, and did it myself, but it didn't give me the opportunity to meet others and I would just get pissed if one left because I had to 16 cycle to get one back... which was bogus.

we need larger caps on amount of villagers and ease in having villagers come in and out. There are so many villagers and I think a major point is meeting multiple of them, but I'm sorry with NL's process it didn't make it easy to enjoy that aspect without huge repercussions.

16 cycle, 10 villagers only, plot resetting.... it was all very tedious to switch one villager.

I think if NH can support 15 villagers, full choice in who goes and who leaves at what time and full choice in where someone goes, maybe even moving someone while still in town. Amiibo support. This will make me more inclined to actually venture to see if I like more villagers lol.

I think a huge part of AC is the villagers and I don't think NL paid too much attention to that. It was still an amazing game, but i think lost that spirit


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 5, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> I don't think the issue is introducing new villagers... I think the issue is with NL we didn't have the capability to enjoy more villagers. Typically you had their 10 favorite villagers and then they didn't want them to leave. I understand that, and did it myself, but it didn't give me the opportunity to meet others and I would just get pissed if one left because I had to 16 cycle to get one back... which was bogus.
> 
> we need larger caps on amount of villagers and ease in having villagers come in and out. There are so many villagers and I think a major point is meeting multiple of them, but I'm sorry with NL's process it didn't make it easy to enjoy that aspect without huge repercussions.
> 
> ...




I read somewhere that you can have upto 25 villagers but it must've been a leak because I cannot find the article now! (๑꒪ㅁ꒪๑)
Our starting map is big but we will be able to expand our island - the population will definitely be growing (ؓؒؒؑؑؖؔؓؒؐؐ⁼̴̀ωؘؙؖؕؔؓؒؑؐؕ⁼̴̀ )


----------



## Zanreo (Feb 6, 2020)

25 villagers seems a bit much (and kinda overwhelming) but I'm hoping for more than 10! Between 12-15 or so...


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 6, 2020)

Zanreo said:


> 25 villagers seems a bit much (and kinda overwhelming) but I'm hoping for more than 10! Between 12-15 or so...



You would have the freedom to choose. You can decide where villagers live and decide whether you want them to live on your island or not. ☆〜（ゝ。∂）


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 6, 2020)

I'm fine with what we have, but if they ever add bats then I'm 10000000% okay with it! (Please Nintendo, add Bat Villagers!)


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 7, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I read somewhere that you can have upto 25 villagers but it must've been a leak because I cannot find the article now! (๑꒪ㅁ꒪๑)
> Our starting map is big but we will be able to expand our island - the population will definitely be growing (ؓؒؒؑؑؖؔؓؒؐؐ⁼̴̀ωؘؙؖؕؔؓؒؑؐؕ⁼̴̀ )



I would poop myself if it was 25 villagers... I would love it


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 7, 2020)

toadsworthy said:


> I would poop myself if it was 25 villagers... I would love it



Haha It would actually feel like a community, wouldn't it! (•́ ॣ?̫  ॣ•̀,)՞


----------



## John Wick (Feb 7, 2020)

I hope it can be limited.
I don't want to end up a personal slave like I was in NL.

Eight villagers is enough for me, so I can have an actual life.


----------



## moo-kun (Feb 7, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I hope it can be limited.
> I don't want to end up a personal slave like I was in NL.
> 
> Eight villagers is enough for me, so I can have an actual life.



I think it's reasonable to have a cap of 25 villagers but with a limitation set in place so that you, as the player can limit residents to 8 or whichever number within the game cap, but should you wish to expand beyond 8 you are safe in the knowledge that population increase and decrease is a possibility and you are fully in control. I think having a semi large cap like 25 would keep people happy ☆〜（ゝ。∂）


----------



## John Wick (Feb 7, 2020)

moo-kun said:


> I think it's reasonable to have a cap of 25 villagers but with a limitation set in place so that you, as the player can limit residents to 8 or whichever number within the game cap, but should you wish to expand beyond 8 you are safe in the knowledge that population increase and decrease is a possibility and you are fully in control. I think having a semi large cap like 25 would keep people happy ☆〜（ゝ。∂）



That would be great, as it can be overwhelming.

I like lots of space for landscaping.


----------



## Llama_Unicorn (Feb 7, 2020)

I just love how animal crossing caters for all &#55357;&#56470;

I’m greedy and would go for the higher end of that cap. I’m hoping villagers need my permission on where they build but I don’t think that’s gonna happen. That would be too easy now &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## oath2order (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes we do need new villagers.

We always need new friends.


----------



## xara (Feb 9, 2020)

we may not _need_ them but we certainly _want_ them


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 9, 2020)

"Deal with it" 

LOL


----------



## CodyMKW (Feb 9, 2020)

Yea we do not need new villagers in New Horizons cause we are getting new villagers in New Horizons


----------

